# Made the Big Time, I think!



## Scoody

Out of the blue a couple of days ago, I get a call.  Would I be interested in doing a sports portrait shoot in Miami.  It was a very detailed conversation and I was honest about where I feel that my skill level is at.  The potential client was clear in what he was interested in was what is basically my signature style which is exclusively speedlights and reflectors.  The fee was much more than I usually charge plus expenses and accommodations for me and my assistant.  The kicker was that a series of shoots may result.  I felt this could be a scam of some kind but I was not asked to put up any money.  I was asked for my address and that was it.  Today Fed Ex shows up with a contract, a deposit check and plane tickets.  

I get a call today from my client asking if I received the package and too hammer out some final details.  I also get the full story on why the call came so out of nowhere.  The original photographer they hired became embroiled in some legal issues that made my client want to distant himself.  The shoot is on the 25th.  The guy they had hired shoots in a style that mirrors mine.  No other photographer that could give them what they wanted could book on such short notice.  I was not the best out there, just the best available.  I guess I can either succeed better than I ever imagined after this or maybe I prove to myself that I have peaked already and am over my head on this one.  Hope I don't tank on this one like so many high draft picks bust in the NFL.


----------



## Derrel

Good post. Congratulations!


----------



## smoke665

Sounds like you just got a wonderful opportunity. Now it's up to you.  Winners are the ones willing to take the leap of faith, to take a chance. Losers never succeed because they debate taking that first step, till the opportunity passes. Then blame everything but themselves for not succeeding.


----------



## KmH

Congrats! Be positive and STOP doubting yourself.


----------



## tirediron

NICE!!!  Get out there, kick some donkey and post the results here!


----------



## Gary A.

Being the best available is often better than being the best out there.


----------



## Designer

Congratulations!  

I hope your contract includes some residuals.

Always remain in constant communication with the one who is writing the checks.


----------



## PasqualettoM

Great post to be reading! If they have seen your work and have enough confidence that you can pull off or exceed what they are looking for to the extent they send the deposit, contract and tickets... I would think you have little to worry about, barring catastrophic equipment failure! (Oh wait, that is what the back ups are for )

I would scan, read in detail and then scan the contract again to make sure it all looks proper without huge liabilities to you(and if possible have legal review any concerns) and go for gold!


----------



## DanOstergren

Congrats! You're not going to tank, you got this.


----------



## Scoody

Got in this afternoon from my trip.  My flight got into San Antonio late last night so I decided to rent a room and make the two and a half hour drive tonight.  Treated my assistant to some late cocktails.  I feel that I did very well.  The people on the set treated me like a VIP.  All my shoots have involved usually just me and my assistant, and on some bigger shoots like when I do the Freshman, JV and Varsity Football team for the local high school I hire an extra assistant for the day.  On this shoot they had a stylist and a hair dresser on the set.  They had wardrobe people. A video production crew was documenting the shoot.  It seemed a little hectic.  I will admit, I liked it.  I was professional, I looked like I knew what I was doing and my clients seemed impressed by my control and command of the whole thing.  There was a reference to further work once they get my images.


----------



## tirediron

Sounds like it went well.


----------



## zombiesniper

An excellent opportunity presented itself. You took the opportunity and have described what I would call a well received shoot day with the possibility of follow on work to come.
Sound to me like you were the perfect person for the job.
Well done.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Congrats! I hope it opens doors for you in the future!


----------



## annamaria

Way to go! Congrats! Hope it goes well. I'm sure it will be a fun working experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoody

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Congrats! I hope it opens doors for you in the future!



Already booked a gig as a result of this one.  Not with the same client but referred by one of the people on the set.  Again being flown to the gig, paid a fee that I would have thought I was highballing them, plus expenses.  My assistant is being paid separately.  It is several weeks down the road but  I could really learn to like this.


----------



## fmw

Good for you.  You got a break and made the best of it.


----------

